# Rockler 3-Piece Silicone Glue Application Kit



## pauljuilleret (Nov 16, 2013)

I have had a set of those for a little over a year now they are great. at first I was afraid that the little goobers at the end of the brush would teat off when cleaning it once the glue had dried but have found that isn't the case at all in fact to me it's easier to let it dry and pick the whole glob of dried glue off than try to wash the thing out. the same with the pan just a twist of the pan and it all comes loose. great idea.


----------



## philba (Aug 23, 2014)

These are worth having. I have several silicone brushes including the rockler short stubby one. I like that better than the longer ones that woodcraft has. Rockler puts the brushes on sale every so often. I also have the woodcraft version of the pan and find it less useful. Mostly just as a place to set the brush when it's goopy.

Also, I like to clean the brush out if I'm going to use it reasonably soon (<12 hrs). It takes a while for the glue to fully dry out, especially during cooler weather.


----------



## RichardHillius (Oct 19, 2013)

I like these silicon brushes a lot and when I don't use my method of spreading glue of choice which is a my finger I reach for them. Like paul I was concerned at first also about ripping the ends of the brush off with dried glue but they are very secure so it doesn't seem to be a issue.

The one thing I will say is dried glue is hard stuff and the pieces that come off the tray will cut you if you are not careful. I tend to just turn the tray inside out to break off the glue pieces and end up with something that looks like peanut brittle.


----------



## Brady (Jan 27, 2014)

I bought one of these on a whim when they were on sale. It is my go-to for any glue ups I need to use. I don't use the brush much but I use the spreader almost daily.

It is the most used item in the shop besides the PVC clamp racks I use for glue ups.


----------



## timbertailor (Jul 2, 2014)

+1

I also like the glue bottle lids for biscuits and rolling glue on.

The spreader worked well when I was laminating melamine to my assembly table top.


----------



## RootandBranch (May 18, 2015)

I have some of these. They were a stocking stuffer last Christmas and my first thought was I'd never use them. I was wrong. The collection I got had some small spatula spreaders too which also have come in handy. I've used the little brushes often since last December and they seem to be holding up.


----------



## DJPeck (May 16, 2012)

I use the silicon brushes and had trouble loosing "bristles" when the glue dried. Now, I simply drop the brush in a small jar half full of water. After a good soak, I wipe the diluted glue out with a paper towel. My brushes remained like new after a lot of use.


----------

